# Adele To Receive Medal of Freedom



## Marlin Guy

Announcement. For Immediate Release - 6/6/2012

Singer-Songwriter Adele has been scheduled to receive the Presidential Medal of Freedom for her contribution to what CIA and NSA officials are calling, "the most effective enemy interrogation technique ever....ever!"

The security agencies have completed almost a year of testing the new technique. While they are tight-lipped on the exact details, they are emphatic about the results. 

"On average, even the most hardened detainees fold in about 34 seconds. We don't even have to ask them a question. They simply jam their fingers in their ears and start blabbering secrets as loudly as they can.

There have been several documented cases of bleeding from the ears, but it clears up within an hour or so after cessation of the program."


----------



## Laxguy

Didn't Celine also receive that recognition?


----------



## billsharpe

There are a number of people who could earn this honor.

Guy Lombardo comes to mind -- of course that would be a posthumous reward!


----------



## dpeters11

For me, I think all they'd need to do is play back recordings of Justin Bieber fans. I couldn't take it.


----------



## Nick

Roseanne Barr screeching out the national anthem would
get me to tell things I wouldn't even confess to God. 








http://www.oddpedia.com/worst-national-anthem-singers/roseanne-barr-national-anthem/


----------



## Nick




----------



## Laxguy

Just saw this on FB:



> Stephen Colbert: Celine Dion says she's sick of the theme from "Titanic." So now it's unanimous.


----------



## billsharpe

...and Rosemary Clooney got awfully tired of responding to requests for "Come ona My House."


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

What's an adele?


----------



## James Long

Delroy E Walleye said:


> What's an adele?





Marlin Guy said:


> Singer-Songwriter Adele ...


Caution: Not safe for terrorists ---


----------



## sigma1914

She is an amazing singer & songwriter, IMO, and many others.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

I guess they're just not for everybody... Got it. Thanks.


----------



## scooper

sigma1914 said:


> She is an amazing singer & songwriter, IMO, and many others.


+2 (me and the wife )


----------



## dpeters11

"Delroy E Walleye" said:


> I guess they're just not for everybody... Got it. Thanks.


No entertainment act is. It may be sacrilege for some, but there are people out there that don't get Elvis or the Beatles.


----------

